# Great Miami River Carp



## dsveta13 (Feb 22, 2010)

Floated the GMR the 4th in my kayak, caught several smaller fish, then hooked up with this guy. He towed me around for awhile before I could land him.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice carp..Kayak carp are the best.! Did it eat the lure, or did you snag it?

I usually get a couple a year to eat a crankbait or tube while smallmouth fishing.

I accidentally snagged this monster by the tail a few weeks back, it drug me around Kelleys Island for about 30 minutes.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

i accidently snagged a 25lb carp by the tail with one of my crankbaits. line took off and my eyes got huge when i set the hook. was suprised to see a carp break the surface of the water


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

Where I am from we called getting pulled like that a Texas sled ride it was the closest thing we had. I once caught a 37'' jack crevel that pulled me over half a mile and locked up the drag on my curado. It was a blat. great fish man!!!!!
FOC


----------

